# Keine Verbindung zu CX9000



## BC87 (25 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein kleines Problem und zwar habe ich über die Weihnachtsferien eine Beckhoff Cx9000-1001 mit nach hause bekommen. Leider hatte ich bisher mit Beckhoff noch nix am Hut.
Also Twincat habe ich auch schon installiert und die die Beckhoff SPS via Patchkabel mit dem PC verbunden.
Und jetzt geht mein Problem los:
1.Welche IP Adresse hat die Beckhoff
2. Wie stelle ich dann eine Verbindung zur SPS her um das kleine Programm das ich schon mal in twincat geschreiben habe auf der SPS zu testen?

Ich such schon seit gestern auf Beckhoff.de nach unterlagen wo das Beschrieben ist leider war nichts brauchbares für mich dabei.

Danke für eure Hilfe und noch Frohe Weihnachten

Gruß BC87


----------



## cas (25 Dezember 2009)

Hallo
zwei Möglichkeiten:

*Du hast eine SPS mit Visu und mit HDMI Ausgang:*
Einfach einen Bildschirm dran und dann unter Einstellungen nachschauen

*Du hast eine SPS ohne Visu und ohne HDMI Ausgang:*
Die SPS und deinen PC an einen DHCP-Server (Fritz-Box z.B.) anschließen und die SPS sich eine IP holen/geben lassen. Danach mit hilfe des Systemmanagers und Broadcastsearch die SPS suchen lassen und dann die Nummer aufschreiben.
Dann per CERHOST einloggen und die IP fest vergeben. Am besten ordenlich draufschreiben.

fertig...

MfG CAS

www.cas-solution.de


----------



## Christian_EWW (26 Dezember 2009)

Für die erste Inbetriebnahme brauchst du einen DHCP Server im Netzwerk, da der CX auf eine zugewiesene IP Adresse wartet, wenn er die bekommen hat, findest du ihn im Systemmanager (Route hinzufügen, Broadcast search), dort siehst du dann auch seine IP Adresse.
Um ihn eine fixe IP zu geben hast du dann zwei Möglichkeiten, per CERHOST auf den CX verbinden und im Windows einstellen oder im Systemmanager eine Route hinzufügen, den CX aktivieren und dort dann die IP Adresse ändern, danach mußt du allerdings die Route wieder erstellen, da sich da die IP geändert hat.

Viel Erfolg,
Christian


----------



## RJ-CONSULTING (26 Dezember 2009)

*Verbindungsaufbau zu CX*

Hallo, es führen immer viele Wege zum Ziel...

Auf der Beckhoff-Seite findet sich unter _Download -> Dokumentationen -> Embedded-PC eine CXxxxxx-Softwarebeschreibung_, in welcher der Verbindungsaufbau wie ich finde recht gut und einfach beschrieben ist und meistens auch funktioniert! 

Zusätzlich gilt zu sagen: Da die MAC-Adresse auf jedem Gerät steht, kann mit DOS und ARP auch eine IP-Adresse manuell vergeben werden!

Zum Beispiel:

_*arp -s 192.168.0.20 00-01-05-00-23-1E
ping -l 123 -t 192.168.0.20

*_LG und frohe Weihnachten nachträglich!


----------



## BC87 (26 Dezember 2009)

So Problem gelöst. Habe denn DIP-Schalter 1 mal auf Urlöschen gestellt und schon hat das mit dem DHCP an der Fritzbox funktioniert. Vorher war da nix zu machen.
Danke trotzdem für eure Hilfe!!!

Wünsch noch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## BC87 (26 Dezember 2009)

So nächtes problem:
Ich habe die Hardware im Systemmanager Konfiguriert und erhalte jetzt die beim Überprüfen der Konfiguration folgende Meldungen:
Gerät 'Gerät 1 (RT-Ethernet)' benötigt Sync Master (mindestens eine verknüpfung zu einer Task notwendig)
und die selbe Meldung mit Gerät 2 CX 9000-KBus
Jetzt habe ich schon wieder seit heut mittag versucht des irgendwie einem Task anzuhängen. Leider wieder ohne erfolg.
Kann mir einer sagen wie das funktioniert??
Ich geh mal davon aus das das auch der Grund ist warum die KBus LED nur im Free Lauf Modus leuchtet

Gruß BC87


----------



## Licht9885 (26 Dezember 2009)

Hallo ich bin mir da nicht so sicher gerade aber so ein ähnliches Prob hatte ich auch mal.

probiere einfach mal ein leeren sys Manager aufzumachen dann den Pfad auswählen free run Boxen suchen und fertig.

hat bei mir zumindestens gefunzt.Und wenn das nicht hilft Beckhoff hat auch eine Notfall Rufnummer für Feiertage oder Wochenende.


----------



## cas (26 Dezember 2009)

Muß man im Systemmanager eine Task anhängen?
Macht man das nicht im PLC?

MfG CAS

www.cas-solution.de


----------



## Licht9885 (26 Dezember 2009)

stimmt eigentlich macht man das nicht im sys managment


----------



## BC87 (26 Dezember 2009)

Ich habe mal in bild gemacht
http://freenet-homepage.de/legenduser/fehler.JPG
das sagt vielleicht mehr aus


----------



## Licht9885 (26 Dezember 2009)

jap genau das gleiche hatte ich auch 

1. möglichkeit rt ethernet deaktivieren dann testen ob besser
2. oder ein jungfreulichen sys manager hat bei mir geklappt.
3. oder hotline 05246  963157


----------



## cas (26 Dezember 2009)

ich glaub diese Meldung kannste erstmal ignorieren.
Aber wenn ich dein Bild anschaue, würd ich an deiner Konfiguration folgendes bemerken:

Benenne mal deine CX um. CXusw ist lt. Beckhoff nicht so gut. Es kann sein, dass die sich einfach mal selber umbenennt (hatte ich mal).

Außerdem: Stimmt es, das du 60% CPU-Last hast? Ohgottogot....
Prüf das mal...

Meine CPU-Last liegt so bei 8%.

Eventuell liegt das an deiner Konfiguration (PC-Seitig).

MfG CAS

www.cas-solution.de


----------



## BC87 (26 Dezember 2009)

Das mit der CPU auslastung ist mir auch schon aufgefallen dabei läuft da noch gar kein Programm. Was muss man den ändern das die runter geht.

Und jetzt ne andere Frage muss die KBus LED nicht immer leuchten wenn die CPU in Run ist?? Weil jetzt leuchtet die nur im Free Lauf Modus

Ich habe jetzt mal ein Kleines Programm geschrieben und übertragen.
Leider bin ich auch hier wieder an meine grenzen gestoßen. Ich kann zwar die Variablen beobachten leider ändern sich die zustände nicht, z.B läuft die zeit nicht bei einem Ton???

Und wie sind eigentlich bei Beckhoff die Adressen für ein und Ausgänge???

Das es da nicht mal ein paar Beispiele gibt für solche blöden wie mich???


----------



## RJ-CONSULTING (26 Dezember 2009)

*Sync*

Hallo,

zum Thema Sync Master hätte ich noch folgendes anzufügen:

Die Meldung kommt, wenn eines der "Geräte" der E/A-Konfiguration keine Verknüpfung zur SPS-Konfiguration hat.
Wird das Gerät nicht gebraucht, kann es ignoriert werden. Im Normalfall benötigst du aber die Geräte.

Wenn du deinen Eingang beispielsweise als %I* deklarierst, dann kannst du im System-Manager diesen mit dem entsprechenden Eingang am Gerät verknüpfen.

%IX, Eingang Bit
%QX, Ausgang Bit
...


Beispiel Variablendeklaration im PLC Control:


```
(*************** Digitale Ausgänge KM2004-0001 *****************)

    DO01_Control AT  %QX2048.0 : BOOL;
    DO02_Control AT  %QX2048.1 : BOOL;
    DO03_Control AT  %QX2048.2 : BOOL;
    DO04_Control AT  %QX2048.3 : BOOL;
    DO05_Control AT  %QX2048.4 : BOOL;
```


----------



## cas (26 Dezember 2009)

Hast du das Programm auch gestartet?
Sonst werden sich die VAR nicht ändern...

Im PLC die I/Os (Hardware) konfigurieren an der Variablen mit dem berühmten AT Attribut.

Danach das Programm speichern.
Danach das Programm im Systemmanger neu einlesen lassen und die I/Os zuweisen an den Klemmen. Ist dann sehr einfach. Wirklich sehr einfach.

Vieleicht erst mal mit einem digitalen Ausgang testen (Blinker oder so).

MfG CAS

PS:Hast du schon eine VISU?

www.cas-solution.de


----------



## BC87 (26 Dezember 2009)

RJ-CONSULTING schrieb:


> Die Meldung kommt, wenn eines der "Geräte" der E/A-Konfiguration keine Verknüpfung zur SPS-Konfiguration hat.


 
Und wie mach ich so eine Verknüpfung???

Auh stimmt Programm starten und schon ändern sich die varieblen

So jetzt habe ich mal die Adresse %qx548.0 angesprochen aber da ändert sich am ausgang nichts (LED bleibt dunkel) selbst wenn ich die Variable auf 1 Force kommtn nichts
Ich vermutte ja das das an dem KBus liegt weil die Led auch nicht leuchtet.
Ausgänge schalten Funktioniert nur im Free Run Modus da kann ich die Ausgänge schalten und die KBus Led leuchtet.
Jemand noch eine Idea woran das liegen kann???

Die Visu kommt später


----------



## RJ-CONSULTING (26 Dezember 2009)

*Verknüpfung*

Schon im System Manager in der SPS-Konfiguration mit Verknüpfung ändern den HW-Ausgang gewählt?


----------



## BC87 (26 Dezember 2009)

Also ich seh hier nix mit HW Ausgängen 
http://freenet-homepage.de/legenduser/fehler1.JPG

Tut mir leid
Ich versteh net wieso die KBus Led aus ist die muss doch an sein oder???


----------



## cas (26 Dezember 2009)

So wie es aussieht hast du keine HW-Ausgänge festgelegt.
Leg mal in deinem Programm folgendermaßen eine Boolsche Variable an:
Blinker AT %Q*.* : BOOL;
Das AT wird dann blau und das %Q*.* wird rosa.
Dann sorgst du dafür, dass diese VAR im Programm getoggelt wir. (alle sekunde oder so).
Dann "alles übersetzen" und speichern.
Dann im Systemmanager das Programm neu einlesen.
Dann erzeugt der SM eine kleine Liste, wo dieser Blinker auftaucht.
Dann mit doppelklick auf blinker den HW-Ausgang festlegen.
Dann im SM koniguration prüfen lassen (hellblaues symbol oben)
Dann im SM konfiguration "nutzen" anklicken (dunkel blaues Symbol)
Dann eventuell die SPS nochmals starten (im PLC)
So wir es aussieht kann es sein, das du dem SM noch gar kein PLC-Programm zugewiesen hast.
Klicke mit rechts auf deine SPS-Konfiguration und wähle "Progamm anhängen"(???) oder so. 
Wähle dein espeichertes Programm dazu aus.
dann wie oben fortfahren.


----------



## RJ-CONSULTING (27 Dezember 2009)

*SPS Konfiguration*



BC87 schrieb:


> Also ich seh hier nix mit HW Ausgängen
> http://freenet-homepage.de/legenduser/fehler1.JPG
> 
> Tut mir leid
> Ich versteh net wieso die KBus Led aus ist die muss doch an sein oder???



Beispiel eines Baum mit SPS-Konfiguration...
Den Rest findest du exakt in CAS's Beschreibung!


----------



## BC87 (27 Dezember 2009)

Da muss man das Projekt im Systemmanager auch anhängen. Des muss ein erstmal einer sagen. Jetzt funktionierts auf jeden fall der Ausgang wird auch geschalten
Bleibt mir nur noch zu sagen DANKE!!!!!
Ohne euch hätte ich des woll nie geschafft


----------



## trinitaucher (27 Dezember 2009)

@ BC87:

Wie siehts denn mit deiner CPU-Last aus? 
Hast du die "Basiszeit" oder die SPS-Task-Zykluszeit evtl. etwas zu klein gesetzt?
Am Besten zu Anfang mit den Default-Einstellungen arbeiten.


----------

